# Sig and Avy test



## Khan the Warlord (Jan 20, 2002)

test.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

Heh. Hard to decipher, your company name.  Hm... "Warhound productions." Sounds nice.


----------



## Khan the Warlord (Jan 20, 2002)

Second try.

edit: will try editing a message, instead of fluff posts


----------



## Khan the Warlord (Jan 20, 2002)

*sigh*

One last try (well, unless it doesn't work again).


----------



## Khan the Warlord (Jan 20, 2002)

Heh...just now realized that "center" isn't allowed code.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

You know, you could have used one of the other, already made worthless test threads for this. And then just edited your post each time.

At least you put this post in Meta....


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

Still looks good IMO.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

Oh yeah, forgot to say -- your .sig pic is ok, but I _really_ like your avatar. Looks dang cool.

Edit -- I liked the old one!


----------



## Khan the Warlord (Jan 20, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *Oh yeah, forgot to say -- your .sig pic is ok, but I really like your avatar. Looks dang cool.
> 
> Edit -- I liked the old one! *




Heh...and here I just changed it too.



edited to reflect new sig


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *Oh yeah, forgot to say -- your .sig pic is ok, but I really like your avatar. Looks dang cool.
> 
> *



Which avatar? He's just changed it...


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *Oh yeah, forgot to say -- your .sig pic is ok, but I really like your avatar. Looks dang cool.
> 
> Edit -- I liked the old one! *



The old one, yeah. I preferred that one, too...


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *The old one, yeah. I preferred that one, too...  *



Quick! Change it back! 100% of people think you should! Go go GO!


----------



## Khan the Warlord (Jan 20, 2002)

*begins to weep*

*becomes a Pit Fiend*

Better?


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

Khan the Warlord said:
			
		

> **begins to weep*
> 
> *becomes a Pit Fiend*
> 
> ...



This one is even cooler than the first one.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

I'm torn... but I think the other one was slightly better.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *I'm torn... but I think the other one was slightly better. *



Maybe we should pester him to change it again until we can agree on one?  Still, pit fiends rule!


----------



## Khan the Warlord (Jan 20, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Maybe we should pester him to change it again until we can agree on one?  Still, pit fiends rule!  *




Cute.

Actually, now that EN World has finally allowed avatars, you'll see quite a few avy changes from me at least. I can never settle for just one pic for long.

I think my next one will be from Brom...


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

Khan the Warlord said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Cute.
> 
> ...



Just take something you like, Khan, and don't let anyone's whining grate on your nerves, ok? 

/me glares at graydoom


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Just take something you like, Khan, and don't let anyone's whining grate on your nerves, ok?
> 
> /me glares at graydoom  *



Bah, you'll be the first up against the wall when the revolution comes! 

Yeah, and Khan, just pick something you like, but make it cool so all of us other people can appreciate it too .


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Jan 20, 2002)

testing... testing... testing...

nifty!


----------



## Dracolich (Jan 20, 2002)

test...


----------



## Dracolich (Jan 20, 2002)

test again...


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *
> Bah, you'll be the first up against the wall when the revolution comes! *



Nah, we'll be reserving this privilege for _you_, the most visible poster and most egregious supporter of the system (via post-count).


----------



## leaghe (Jan 20, 2002)

avatar test


----------



## mythusmage (Jan 20, 2002)

*To those pestering Khan the Warlord*

Better cut it out or you'll arouse his wraith.


----------

